# "Happy Birthday To Abby"



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Cicero wants to send his girlfriend a "Happy Birthday" lickie today!! 








Princess Abby is 2 years old today!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Happy Birthday Abby from your playdate friends! We hope to see you again soon.

Hugs from Scooter, Murphy and family!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

*The birthday girl!*

Abby says thanks to Cicero for the birthday lickies!

I thought I would show how much she has changed in her two years. The first picture is her baby picture that her breeder sent us. The second one is her second day with us (eight months of age)


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She's so pretty Kathie!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Happy birthday pretty girl!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Happy Birthday gorgeous !!


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

happy bd Abbygirl!.... her coat reminds me of Sophie's!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday beautiful girl!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday Abby. Hope you had lots of belly rubs today.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Abby!!!!!Hope you got lots of treats!
Gina


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

arty: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Abby!!! arty:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Happy birthday, Abby! I love her pictures, Kathie. She's a very pretty girl


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Happy Birthday! Cicero's heart throb is such a pretty girl! And so grown up!


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

Happy Birthday pretty Abby


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes! Abby seems to have a new spring in her step this week - she has been tearing around with her noisy donkey toy and growling at him!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Smarty sends Happy Birthday Wishes to her friend Abby, Galen says "me too".


----------

